# Apps dont follow choices made



## Robert Wood (Oct 17, 2019)

I lost prime. It isnt even in selection tiles any longer, nor in favorites, but i can “choose” it in all apps/ add and it gets checked but doesnt appear anywhere.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

See if you can launch it with KMTTG.

-KP


----------

